

You Are Not a Product - mattlite
http://blog.rebil.co/

======
Frompo
And isn't it ironic, don't you think?

To ask for facebook shares of your privacy praise

It's the good advice that you just didn't take

Who would've thought... it figures

~~~
justinpaulson
Actually, I thought a bit about that before adding it to the blog. I then
decided that the people who really need to hear the message are on that
platform, so I would make it easy to share the message on that platform. I did
foresee that being a point of criticism, and justly so. Also, I appreciate
your style in that criticism :)

